# MY 2017 BMW Production SOP/EOP Schedule



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

We just got a hold of the 2017 BMW model year (MY) 2017 BMW production schedule that shows the start of production (SOP) and end of production (EOP) for every US spec BWM along with the factory they're produced in. BMW has thrown us a couple curve balls in the schedule with the 4 and 5 Series.

*4 Series F32 - 440i and 430i*
For those that are waiting on the 2017 440i you might have to wait a little longer. All indications until now showed that the B46 powered 430i and the B58 engined 440i were to start production in July of 2016. The production schedule we just got now show BMW continuing to build the 435i into 2017 despite information to the contrary.



*5 Series Sedan - F10 or next gen G30*
The production schedule doesn't show any BMW 5 Series Sedan production for MY 2017. The current model (F10) is about to be replaced by the next generation G30 5 Series Sedan. The 2016 F10 5 Series production is scheduled (BMW MY 2016 production schedule) to run until October of 2016. The lack of any information on the 5 Series production schedule is an indication that BMW isn't ready to release the G30 details yet.



We're following up with our contacts to see if this is a typo or if BMW has pivoted their 2017 strategy. In the mean time browse the production schedule to see when your 2017 BMW will start production.

*MY 2017 BMW Production Schedule - Full version*


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

What happened to the F10 and G30?


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

It also shows a delay with the B48 motor. Still -28i models.


----------



## sactoken (Apr 4, 2004)

I see they still have an sDrive version of the X1 planned for the US. I thought they might have changed their mind, since the 2016 schedule showed sDrive production starting last November but it still isn't shown on the BMWUSA website.


----------



## 1northcar (Mar 7, 2015)

Very interesting with regard to the 4 Series continuing with the 428i and 435i engines for model year 2017. Assuming the posted production schedule for 2017 is accurate any of the dealers on this thread have inside information as to the why? Also I assume this only applies to the U.S. with other markets getting the 430i and 440i engines in their 4 Series BMWs?

Here is a link to a discussion of the topic from over on the European Delivery forum:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=893929


----------



## erdoran (Feb 29, 2008)

Where's the Z4?


----------



## ImolaRedM (May 20, 2013)

IIRC the Z4 Ends production this month. There is not replacement for 2017. Essentially we have to wait for the Z5.


----------



## 108598 (Feb 5, 2008)

Is the LCI for the X5 happening for 2017?


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

If production starts in 7/16, when will the ordering info be out so I can get a MY2017 late August ED?


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Snareman said:


> If production starts in 7/16, when will the ordering info be out so I can get a MY2017 late August ED?


About a month before at the soonest. We just getting the MY 2017 info for the 7 Series and 6 Series now, and those are 3/16 production.


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm dying for more information on the G30! Hoping to plan a late November ED for another 550, but BMW is being to tight lipped.

AAH!!


----------



## 1northcar (Mar 7, 2015)

1northcar said:


> Very interesting with regard to the 4 Series continuing with the 428i and 435i engines for model year 2017. Assuming the posted production schedule for 2017 is accurate any of the dealers on this thread have inside information as to the why? Also I assume this only applies to the U.S. with other markets getting the 430i and 440i engines in their 4 Series BMWs?
> 
> Here is a link to a discussion of the topic from over on the European Delivery forum:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=893929


Can any of the dealers here add insight into this apparent "silent" recall of at least some of the new engines (B58) that are now no longer being scheduled for the 4 Series? How many of the new engines are subject to being replaced under the "silent" recall? (Apparently a bearing problem that is requiring complete engine replacement.) Is it now confirmed that this is the reason for the 4 Series sticking with the old engines here in the U.S?

Here is the link:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=899384


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

1northcar said:


> Can any of the dealers here add insight into this apparent "silent" recall of at least some of the new engines (B58) that are now no longer being scheduled for the 4 Series? How many of the new engines are subject to being replaced under the "silent" recall? (Apparently a bearing problem that is requiring complete engine replacement.) Is it now confirmed that this is the reason for the 4 Series sticking with the old engines here in the U.S?
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=899384


To keep this thread updated as well. The recall is really more of a service item and only effects 45 B58 powered 340s. I have posted the bulletin and the full list of affected VINs for anyone concerned -

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=899435

Tim


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

jzcrna said:


> Is the LCI for the X5 happening for 2017?


The current X5 started with model year 2015. The LCI won't be until at least the 2018 model year.


----------



## AksNasZasNas (May 30, 2013)

tturedraider said:


> The current X5 started with model year 2015. The LCI won't be until at least the 2018 model year.


Fyi, the new X5 debuted in 2013 as a 2014 model. Nonetheless, LCI will probably be in 2018.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

AksNasZasNas said:


> Fyi, the new X5 debuted in 2013 as a 2014 model. Nonetheless, LCI will probably be in 2018.


Gosh, it sure did. It seems like just yesterday we were talking about how high demand was for the new X5. It doesn't seem like two years ago. As I frequently say, time flies....whether you're having fun or not.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey, CA guys! Have y'all received any updates on the big B48 -30i "scandal"?! The suspense is killing us.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

tturedraider said:


> Hey, CA guys! Have y'all received any updates on the big B48 -30i "*scandal*"?! The suspense is killing us.


:rofl:
It is a very strange situation.


----------



## ctorrey (Mar 17, 2007)

This sucks. Unless I'm reading it wrong. My whole plan that was put in place ~2 years ago was to get my hands on an LCI 440i GC when my current 335xi lease expires next March. Then I find out that 4 series LCI is for MY18. Now I find out that MY17 will have the old N55 engine. What a kick in the jimmy. Maybe the deals/incentives will strong at that time.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

ctorrey said:


> This sucks. Unless I'm reading it wrong. My whole plan that was put in place ~2 years ago was to get my hands on an LCI 440i GC when my current 335xi lease expires next March. Then I find out that 4 series LCI is for MY18. Now I find out that MY17 will have the old N55 engine. What a kick in the jimmy. Maybe the deals/incentives will strong at that time.


I was in a similar situation. I got the N55 and added the PPK. May be missing out on a little power, but we know the N55 is rock solid.


----------



## galooticus (Mar 8, 2016)

It's not mentioned in the story, but the production schedule also shows the M235i continuing for MY2017, meaning no M240i this summer, correct?

How reliable is this production schedule, and when might the next round of information be available for MY2017 cars?


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

galooticus said:


> It's not mentioned in the story, but the production schedule also shows the M235i continuing for MY2017, meaning no M240i this summer, correct?
> 
> How reliable is this production schedule, and when might the next round of information be available for MY2017 cars?


That's the $64,000 question. They keep changing the production schedule. Originally the 440i was supposed to have an SOP of March 2016. Then they changed that to July 2016. Then they changed that to "we don't know when we're going to be able to say when we will start selling the 440i in the U.S."


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

galooticus said:


> How reliable is this production schedule


This is what was sent to dealers, so it is 100% reliable. BMW doesn't like to give their dealers information that won't be correct in a few months. As many people know some dealers aren't up to date on the easy stuff so BMW NA isn't going to try and confuse them with multiple production schedules. Also if BMW didn't want to spill the beans about a future model they would have just left it off the production list, like they've done with the G30 5 Series.

There will be an updated schedule, but we just don't know when and what it will contain.

Tim


----------



## HollywoodRich (Jan 24, 2016)

How do we find the earliest order dates?

If SOP is 7/16 for the 5 GT.. when can it be ordered?


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

I would think dealerships would get allocation slots just before production starts.


----------



## mcb220 (Mar 28, 2016)

Bumping to see if there is any further information from anyone in the know about this! -28i or -30i for MY2017?


----------



## rakusak (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi all! Fairly new member here...

Trying to plan out the path to getting a 2017 F80 and understanding that SOP is 7/16 and EOP is 6/17. Can anyone clarify if that mean I will need to order my car by 6/17 or actually order it much earlier as they will not be building MY2017 after 6/17.

I know its a bit a way away but trying to work backwards and make a dream come true.

Thanks,
Rak


----------



## ctorrey (Mar 17, 2007)

I noticed there isn't any information about EOP for MY17. Is that something that is determined at a later date?


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

BMW may have chanced their policy to keep that information closer to the chest as it affects when people buy cars.


----------



## rakusak (Feb 24, 2016)

Understood. I suppose my question would also be relevant to this year: "what is the last day a MY2016 F80 could have been ordered for ED?"


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

I would guess early June but this is a question that could get better answered in a new thread in the ask a BMW dealer forum.

Tim


----------

